# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  John S.Latsis - Petrola

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

M/V  AMERICA XIII - EMMA - EUROPA

england_1964_5.jpgeurope_1964_1  ff.jpg faktaomfartyg
No1 ως ΕΝGLAND       No2 ως ΕUROPA

Δανία 1964       8221 grt       2  Β&W  21.0 kts          566 επιβάτες   120 ΙΧ
ΕΓ/ΟΓ που αγοράστηκε το 1985,μετονομάστηκε ΑΜΕRICA XIII γιά στατικό ρόλο στη Τζέντα. Το 1987 παροπλίστηκε στην Ελευσίνα,ΕΜΜΑ. Το 1988 έγινε ΕUROPA κ το 2001 έφυγε ρυμουλκούμενο γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία ως ΕUROPE αλλά βυθίστηκε κοντά στο Άντεν.

Στη Νο2 δεμένο στην Ελευσίνα μαζί με το MARIANNA VI.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ALEXANDROS II.jpg shipspotting

Noρβηγία 1977        3850 dwt     MaK   14.5 kts

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ALEXANDROS III.jpg shipspotting

Aδελφό του προηγουμένου 3953 dwt. Φέρεται να υπάρχει ως WEST OCEAN 1.

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 40 EX VARODD Κατασκευη 1958 ΙΜΟ 5376820 GR 1860 DW 3007 TONS
PETROLA 40.jpg fotoflitePETROLA 40 - VARODD.jpgPETROLA 40 EX VARODD.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 80 IMO 7111107 Κατασκευη 1971 gr 2081 dw 3046 tons
PETROLA 80.jpgfotoflite PETROLA   80.jpg και ως SERENA B. PETROLA 80 - SERENA B.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 30 EX MY LADY IMO 5244455 Κατασκευη 1956 στο BREMEN Gross 2779 DW 4210 τονοι. Διαλυθηκε στο ALIAGA στις 22 Μαρτιου 1995.
PETROLA 30.jpg fotoflite Petrola 30-01.jpg και ως MY LADY PETROLA 30 EX MY LADY.jpg shipspotting

----------


## a.molos

Πάει πολύς καιρός που αναζητώ φωτογραφίες απο κάποια παλιά roro της Petrola,. με ονόματα Petrola 142, 143 κλπ, τα οποία ήταν παροπλισμένα για πολλά χρόνια στην Ελευσίνα και -εάν θυμάμαι καλά- και στην Ιτέα. Αφου ανοίξατε θέμα με αυτή την εταιρεία, ελπίζω να βρεθεί και κάποια φωτογραφία απο αυτά τα roro.

----------


## dionisos

> Πάει πολύς καιρός που αναζητώ φωτογραφίες απο κάποια παλιά roro της Petrola,. με ονόματα Petrola 142, 143 κλπ, τα οποία ήταν παροπλισμένα για πολλά χρόνια στην Ελευσίνα και -εάν θυμάμαι καλά- και στην Ιτέα. Αφου ανοίξατε θέμα με αυτή την εταιρεία, ελπίζω να βρεθεί και κάποια φωτογραφία απο αυτά τα roro.


Φιλε αυτα που ζητας ηδη υπαρχουν σε αλλο θεμα. Μπορεις να μπεις στο ΑΡΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΑ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ και στο πρωτο ποστ ο φιλος ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ τα αναφερει ολα

----------


## a.molos

> Φιλε αυτα που ζητας ηδη υπαρχουν σε αλλο θεμα. Μπορεις να μπεις στο ΑΡΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΑ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ και στο πρωτο ποστ ο φιλος ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ τα αναφερει ολα


Σε ευχαριστώ, ούκ έρχεται μόνον, πάνε και 3,5 χρόνια απο τότε, και να σκεφθείς ότι είχα και post με την ίδια απορία ! Να είσαι  καλά που μου το θύμισες !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

authenticity.jpgΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ Ι ss.jpg shipspotting
No1 Ως ΑUTHENTICITY No2 Στο διαλυτήριο στον Ασπρόπυργο 1984

Δ/Ξ   ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ Ι

Βρετανία 1942          1057 dwt
Ναυπηγήθηκε ως ΕΜPIRE HARP. To πρώτο ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ αγοράστηκε το 1966.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

petrolagas.jpg shipspotting
Στο διαλυτήριο στην Ελευσίνα 1985

Βρετανία 1959      2149 grt
Aγοράστηκε το 1972. Εκ μετασκευής πρωτόγονο LPG.

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 38 EX HELEN IMO 5146249 BUILT 1962 FREDRIKSTA NORWAY GR 487 DW 880 πουληθηκε το 1996 και ονομαστηκε VASILIOS D. και μετα STAMATOULA KALLIOPI
PETROLA 38.jpgPETROLA 38 - STAMATOYLA KALLIOPI.jpgPETROLA -  STAMAT. KALLIOPI.jpg shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

petrolagas.jpgshipspotting
Στο διαλυτήριο στην Ελευσίνα 1985

Βρετανία 1959     2149 grt
Πρωτόγονο LPG εκ μετασκευής,αγοράστηκε το 1972.

Nα διαγραφεί.

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 20 EX DIVINA IMO 5090804 BUILT 1951 PORSGRUNN NORWAY GR 1596 DW 2540 TONS
PETROLA 20.jpgPETROLA 20 - DIVINA.jpgPetrola 20-01.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA V EX BRITISH ENGINEER IMO 5052591 BUILT 1954 BELFAST U.K. GR 20510 DW 34624 TONS. 
PETROLA 5.jpg fotoflite PETROLA V-BRITISH ENGINEER.jpg ως BRITISH ENGINEER shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BritishDuchess sn.jpg Ως BRITISH DUCHESS, shipsnostalgia

Bρετανία 1958      46313 dwt       2 ατμοστρόβιλοι     16,0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1975 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ισπανία το 1978.

----------


## dionisos

> BritishDuchess sn.jpg Ως BRITISH DUCHESS, shipsnostalgia
> 
> Bρετανία 1958      46313 dwt       2 ατμοστρόβιλοι     16,0 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1975 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ισπανία το 1978.


Αλλη μια απο shipspoting
PETROLA XXV - BRITISH DUCHESS.jpg

----------


## npapad

Δεξαμενόπλοιο ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 36, κατασκευής 1960, με αριθμό κατασκευής 442 στο ναυπηγείο Kockums MV, στο Malmo της Σουηδίας για την Esso Marine Belgium S.A. σαν ESSO BRUSSELS με σημαία Βελγίου και νηολόγιο Αμβέρσας. Τονάζ 26843 gt και ΙΜΟ 5107035. Αγοράστηκε το 1973 από τον Λάτση, ύψωσε τη Γαλανόλευκη και νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 4920 και όνομα ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ XVII. To 1974 μετονομάζεται ΣΠΥΡΟΣ (SPIRO) και το 1975 ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ XXXVI. Το 1976 αλλάζει ο τρόπος αρίθμησης και πλέον ονομάζεται ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 36. Διαλύθηκε στην γειτονική Aliaga στις 21-10-1985 από την εταιρεία Leyal GS.

Και μια φωτογραφία του το 1984 στην Ελευσίνα από τον καλό φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick. Ανεβαίνει με την άδεια του. Να προσθέσω ότι και στα προηγούμενα posts, κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες από το shipspotting είναι τραβηγμένες από το φίλο Peter.
petrola 36.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> Δεξαμενόπλοιο ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 36, κατασκευής 1960, με αριθμό κατασκευής 442 στο ναυπηγείο Kockums MV, στο Malmo της Σουηδίας για την Esso Marine Belgium S.A. σαν ESSO BRUSSELS με σημαία Βελγίου και νηολόγιο Αμβέρσας. Τονάζ 26843 gt και ΙΜΟ 5107035. Αγοράστηκε το 1973 από τον Λάτση, ύψωσε τη Γαλανόλευκη και νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 4920 και όνομα ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ XVII. To 1974 μετονομάζεται ΣΠΥΡΟΣ (SPIRO) και το 1975 ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ XXXVI. Το 1976 αλλάζει ο τρόπος αρίθμησης και πλέον ονομάζεται ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 36. Διαλύθηκε στην γειτονική Aliaga στις 21-10-1985 από την εταιρεία Leyal GS.
> 
> Και μια φωτογραφία του το 1984 στην Ελευσίνα από τον καλό φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick. Ανεβαίνει με την άδεια του. Να προσθέσω ότι και στα προηγούμενα posts, κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες από το shipspotting είναι τραβηγμένες από το φίλο Peter.
> petrola 36.jpg


Και μια ως ESO BRUSSELS PETROLA 36 EX ESSO BRUSSELS IMO 5107035.jpg με Accomodation στη μεση

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 17EX KREBSIA και μεχρι τον Δεκεμβριο 1975 PETROLA 10 IMO 5196579 BUILT 1954 ROTTERDAM NETHERLANDS GR 12107 DW 19226 TONS.
PETROLA 17.jpg photoshipPETROLA XVII - KREBSIA.jpg ως KREBSIA shipspotingPETROLA X.jpg και ως PETROLA X

----------


## dionisos

> Και μια ως ESO BRUSSELS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177796 με Accomodation στη μεση


Επειδη τα πλοια αλλαζαν ονομασια θα προτεινα να τα αναφερουμε με τον ΙΜΟ του. Υπαρχουν παρα πολλα πλοια που εχουν αλλαξει αριθμηση κατα την διαρκεια της εκμεταλευσης απο την εταιρεια. π.χ το ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 36 που λεει ο φιλος npapad πρεπει να ειναι αλλο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ο Λάτσης είχε και μερικά μεγάλα ρυμουλκά. Eίχαν ναυπηγηθεί ως ρυμουλκά διάσωσης (ATR) του αμερικάνικου ΠΝ και όταν ολοκληρώθηκαν χαρακτηρίστηκαν ωκεανοπόρα ρυμουλκά (ΑΤΑ). Όταν τα πήρε ο Λάτσης το 1976 για όνομα τους έδωσε από έναν αριθμό... Όπως και με τα φορτηγά, έλειπε λίγο φαντασία στα ονόματα!

ΟΝΟΜΑ
ΠΡΩΗΝ
NAYΠ
ΑΓΟΡΑ
ΠΩΛΗΣΗ

16
ATR 45, ATA-123 -> 1948 IUKA
1943
1976
BU Aliaga 12.2.96

17
ATR-102, ATA 175 -> 1948 SONOMA
1944
1976
BU Gadani Beach 1989

18
ATR-109, ATA 182 -> 1948 UNADILLA
1944
1976
BU Aliaga 12.2.96

19
ATR-139, ATA 212 -> 1948 ALGORMA
1944
1976
-> 1998 FARREDA S. -> 2001 FANOURIOS, BU Aliaga 30.3.04



Κάπου είχα μια ωραία φωτογραφία ενός που δεν τη βρίσκω...
Οπότε βάζω δυο από το navsource με τα 16 και 18 στο διαλυτήριο της Αλιάγα.

16.jpg 18.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Επειδη τα πλοια αλλαζαν ονομασια θα προτεινα να τα αναφερουμε με τον ΙΜΟ του. Υπαρχουν παρα πολλα πλοια που εχουν αλλαξει αριθμηση κατα την διαρκεια της εκμεταλευσης απο την εταιρεια. π.χ το ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 36 που λεει ο φιλος npapad πρεπει να ειναι αλλο.


Φίλε Διόνυσε, το ίδιο πλοίο είναι. Αν δεις στη φωτογραφία του Peter φαίνεται ακόμα η "βάση" του πλωριού κομοδέσιου που αφαιρέθηκε. Θα ψάξω να βρω πότε έγινε η μετασκευή. Επίσης πρέπει να είναι Steam Tanker (ατμοκίνητο δεξαμενόπλοιο) και όχι Μotor Τanker όπως εκ παραδρομής ανέφερα στον τίτλο του. Θα το κοιτάξω απόψε στα Greek Shipping Directories της εποχής και θα επανέλθω με πληροφορίες για τις μηχανές του.

----------


## dionisos

Φιλε npapad καλημερα.Ζητω συγνωμη για την αμφισβητηση αλλα ειναι παρα πολλα τα πλοια της εταιρειας που ενδιαμεσα εχουν αλλαξει αριθμησεις και καλυτερα ειναι να γραφεται το ΙΜΟ

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 35 EX WINDWARD ISLANDS BUILT 1952 BREMEN GERMANY GR 11197 DW 15505 MHXANH 8KYLINDRH 6500 H.K. TAXYTHΣ 14 KNOTS.
PETROLA 35 EX WINDWARD ISLANDS 5406833.jpgως WINDWARD ISLAND photoshipPETROLA 35 EX MARGY 5406833.jpg ως MARGY shipspotting

----------


## npapad

> Φιλε npapad καλημερα.Ζητω συγνωμη για την αμφισβητηση αλλα ειναι παρα πολλα τα πλοια της εταιρειας που ενδιαμεσα εχουν αλλαξει αριθμησεις και καλυτερα ειναι να γραφεται το ΙΜΟ


Συμφωνώ και εγώ για την εγγραφή του ΙΜΟ στον τίτλο. Για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο το είχα βάλει το ΙΜΟ μέσα στην περιγραφή, αλλά όντως είναι καλύτερα στον τίτλο κάθε φορά, θα γλυτώσουμε μπερδέματα !

----------


## npapad

Ψάχνοντας για το λόγο της μετασκευής του ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 36, βρήκα αυτό το άρθρο :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Esso_Brussels

Ο Λάτσης το αγόρασε μετά από μεγάλο ατύχημα (σύγκρουση και φωτιά) με πολλές ανθρώπινες απώλειες.
Μετασκευάστηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1973.

Και εδώ με φωτογραφίες από το ατύχημα :

http://www.aukevisser.nl/belgium/id76.htm

----------


## dionisos

> Ψάχνοντας για το λόγο της μετασκευής του ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 36, βρήκα αυτό το άρθρο :
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Esso_Brussels
> 
> Ο Λάτσης το αγόρασε μετά από μεγάλο ατύχημα (σύγκρουση και φωτιά) με πολλές ανθρώπινες απώλειες.
> Μετασκευάστηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1973.
> 
> Και εδώ με φωτογραφίες από το ατύχημα :
> 
> http://www.aukevisser.nl/belgium/id76.htm


Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Esso_Lancashire sn28.jpg Ως ESSO LANCASHIRE, shipsnostalgia

5107748   Σουηδία 1962   49397 grt
1975 ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ ΧΧVIII, 1976 ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 28
To 1977 πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ισπανία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

British_Sovereign_1954 sn6.jpg Ως BRITISH SOVEREIGN, shipsnostalgia

5053193        Βρετανία 1954       35150 dwt
1972 ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ VI      1976  ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ  6
To 1977 πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ισπανία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

British_Merchant1 sn7.jpg Ως BRITISH MERCHANT, shipsnostalgia

5052929       Bρετανία 1954        21064 grt
1973 ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ VII       1976       ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 7
Το 1978 πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Ισπανία.

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 8 EX FAERO SHELL IMO 5111543 BUILT 1956 NORKOPPING SWEDEN GR 499 DW 737 TONS. Ζητειται φωτογραφια εδω ως
PETROLA 8 EX FAERO SHELL 5111543.jpg FAERO SHELL photoship

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 9 EX HATASIA IMO 5143754 BUILT 1956 SUNDERLAND U.K. GR 12161 DW 18140 TONS. ΜΗΧΑΝΗ STEAM TURBINE 8250 SHP. Διαλυθηκε στην Βαρκελωνη στις 23/11/1984.
PETROLA IX.jpgfotoflite και ωςPETROLA IX - HATASIA.jpg HATASIA photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Λάτσης είχε και μερικά μεγάλα ρυμουλκά. Eίχαν ναυπηγηθεί ως ρυμουλκά διάσωσης (ATR) του αμερικάνικου ΠΝ και όταν ολοκληρώθηκαν χαρακτηρίστηκαν ωκεανοπόρα ρυμουλκά (ΑΤΑ). Όταν τα πήρε ο Λάτσης το 1976 για όνομα τους έδωσε από έναν αριθμό... Όπως και με τα φορτηγά, έλειπε λίγο φαντασία στα ονόματα!
> 
> ΟΝΟΜΑ
> ΠΡΩΗΝ
> NAYΠ
> ΑΓΟΡΑ
> ΠΩΛΗΣΗ
> 
> 16
> ...


Ήταν της κλάσης Sotoyomo (534 tfl, 1 GM diesel electric 1500 shp, 13.0 kts) .Πολλά απ'αυτά παραχωρήθηκαν από τους Αμερικάνους σε άλλα ναυτικά γιά την ίδια χρήση ή κ σαν περιπολικά ανοικτής θαλάσσης.Άλλα πάλι πουλήθηκαν γιά εμπορική χρήση όπως αυτά εδώ.
Ένα άλλο ελληνικό ήταν το ΛΕΩΝ (496 κοχ, 1943,  IMO 5206376, αμερικάνικο όνομα άγνωστο) του πρώην Υπουργείου Δημοσίων Έργων.Αρχές δεκαετίας 70 το θυμάμαι δεμένο στο Αμπελάκι μαζί με μιά ατμοκίνητη βυθοκόρο,ίσως κ κανένα άλλο.Ήταν γκρι βαμένα κ σαν παιδί που ήμουν,απορούσα μήπως ήταν του ΠΝ.

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA OCEANMASTER 24 EX EUROMAN IMO 6717019 BUILT 1967 GROSS 1139 BREMEN GERMANY. Το 1976 αγορασθηκε απο την ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ ως PETROLA OCEANMASTER XXIV και το 1977 PETROLA OCEANMASTER 24. 
PTROLA OCEANMASTER 24.jpgfotoflite Euroman-01.jpgEuroman-03.jpg ως EUROMAN photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ήταν PETROLA'S OCEANMASTER 24.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

HELLAS tug ss.jpg shipspotting
Mε τη φορεσιά του Γκιγκιλίνη

Ρυμουλκό-ναυαγοσωστικό
7419690    Ιαπωνία 1975    606 grt      2 Fuji 5200 hp   13.5 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1976 PETROLA'S SEAMASTER 20, το 1987 ΗΕLLAS κ το 2003 πουλήθηκε στον Γκιγκιλίνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

lady ema.jpg shipspotting

7504407   Σουηδία 1977     32368 dwt      B&W    15.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1979,πουλήθηκε το 2002,ΟDYSSEAS.Πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2005 στο Μπανγκλαντές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

paris ii ss.jpg shipspotting

7800796         Σουηδία 1980      88723 dwt       B&W   15.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1987 κ πουλήθηκε το 2002. Πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 2011.

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 2 EX DOHA IMO 5091456 BUILT 1952 AMSTERDAM HOLLAND GR 16083 DW 27291 TONS. Ζητειται φωτογραφια
Εδω ως DOHA PETROLA 2 EX DOHA 5091456.jpg photoship  και ως GIRONDEPETROLA 2 EX GIRONDE 5091456.jpg shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

00000_Caroline_Oetker.jpg Ως CAROLINE OETKER, shipsnostalgia

5064831  Δ.Γερμανία 1957   35135 dwt    2 ατμοστρόβιλοι AEG  17.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1969  *APOLLO XI, 1975 PETROLA XXXII, 1976 PETROLA 32. To 1985 πήγε γιά διάλυση στη Τουρκία.

*Γιά το διαστημόπλοιο που πήγε τότε στη Σελήνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AFROESSA ss.jpg shipspotting

5107499  Nαυπήγηση 1956  28587 dwt
Aγοράστηκε το 1975, ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ. 1979 ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ. Eπίσης κ ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 23

Στο βαπόρι ανέβηκα στη ράδα της Πετρόλα γιά να επισκεφθώ συνάδελφο.

280969.jpg Ως ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 23.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

RFA_Black_Ranger_A163.JPG Ως RFA BLACK RANGER, wikipedia

5054938
Πρώην Π/Φ υποστήριξης του Βρετανικού ΒΝ
Βρετανία 1941   6808 tfl      B&W   13.0 kts
Aγοράστηκε το 1973, ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ ΧΙV. 1976 ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 14
Πήγε γιά διάλυση Ελλάδα 1979.

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA III EX SAVE  IMO 5188974 κατασκευαστηκε στο AMSTERDAM HOLLAND το 1951 GR 16344 DW26850 TONS
PETROLA III IMO 5188974.jpg και ως SAVE PETROLA 3 EX SAVE 5188974.jpg και ταδυο photoship

----------


## dionisos

SPYROS IMO 5337305. Κατασκευαστηκε το 1926 ως M/T RAILA στο GOTEBORG SWEDEN GR 5623 DW 8370 TONS. Μετονομασθη σε SIGRID REUTER και τον Οκτωβριο του 1958 το πηρε ο ΛΑΤΣΗΣ ονομαζοντας το SPYROS. Ειχε μηχανη 6κυλινδρη gotaverken 2800 hk και ταχυτητα 11 κομβους. Διαλυθηκε στο CASTELLON  SPAIN στις 4/2/76. Ζητειται φωτογραφια ως SPYROS.SPYROS EX RAILA 5337305.jpg RAILA photoship SPYROS-SIGRID REUTER 5337305.jpg SIGRID REUTER factaom-fartyg

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 4 EX INGA IMO 5160831 Κατασκευαστηκε το1942 στο MALMOE SWEDEN GR 10380 DW 16930 TONS
PETROLA 4 IMO 5160831.jpg και ως INGA PETROLA 4 - INGA 5160831.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ενα ιδιαίτερο σκαρί, ναυπηγημένο το 1940 στην Γερμανία ως ατμοκίνητο αλιευτικό 521 κοχ αλλά το 1943 μετετράπηκε σε περιπολικό V.1103 της kriegsmarine. Μεταπολεμικά επανήλθε σε πολιτικά καθήκοντα και το 1958 αγοράστηκε από τον ναυτικό πράκτορα Ελευθεριαδη και μετονομάστηκε ΕΛΛΑΚΙ. Μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό πλοίο και το σχέδιο του το έχει το cd "Ναυπηγικές ηλεκτρονικές καταγραφές" του Κ.Φιλίππου:
ellaki.jpg

Kαι μια φωτογραφία του 1971 από το digitalmuseum.se 
Ellaki 1940 by Norderwerft  - J Latsis 1971.jpg

 Το 1975 το πήρε ο Λάτσης και αρχικά ονομάστηκε ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ XXVI για να αλλαξει τον επόμενο χρόνο σε ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 10. Ο Λάτσης σαν να το είχε βάλει στόχο να μπλεξει τους καραβολάτρες και το 1975 έκανε μια σειρά από μετονομασίες που μπερδεύουν... Το ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ XVI πήρε το όνομα Χ, το τάνκερ Χ μετονομάστηκε XVII,  το τάνκερ XVII έγινε το XXXVI...

Tελικά το πρώην ΕΛΛΑΚΙ διαλύθηκε το 1985 από την Χαλυβδεμπορική ΕΠΕ.

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 26 EX ESSO DEN HAAG IMO 6107252 Κατασκευαστηκε στα Ναυπηγεια VEROLME ROTTRDAM το 1963 GR 53141 DW 96211 TONS. ΜHXANH STEAM TURBINE  SPEED 17 KNOTS. Το 1975 αγορασθηκε απο την ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ  ως ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ ΧΧ και μετα ενα μηνα μετονομασθηκε ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 26. Μερικες φωτο απο aukevisers kai photoship
Petrola 26 IMO 6107252.jpgPETROLA 26-ESSO DEN HAAG 6107252.jpg ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ ΧΧ - ESSO DEN HAAG.jpg PETROLA 26 - ΓΕΦΥΡΑ.jpg PETROLA 26- ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟΣ.jpg για τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ο ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟΣ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε _ΒΙΚΤΩΡ_ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα όπως και οι φωτογραφίες των πλοίων. Γνωρίζοντας όμως την αγάπη σου και την αφοσίωση σου στην Ελληνική γλώσσα επίτρεψε μου να εκφράσω μία απορία. Γιατί ο τίτλος είναι _"John S.Latsis - Petrola"_ και όχι "_Γιάννης Σ. Λάτσης - ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ"_, υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος ??? Αναμφισβήτητα το nautilia.gr διέπεται από μία .....ξενομανία  :Smile New:  στους τίτλους των θεμάτων (πολλές φορές έχω στείλει ΠΜ σε διαχειριστές για ανάλογες Ελληνικές διορθώσεις σε ξενόγλωσσους τίτλους), αλλά από εσένα κάτι τέτοιο μου φαίνεται αρκετά παράδοξο !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε _ΒΙΚΤΩΡ_ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα όπως και οι φωτογραφίες των πλοίων. Γνωρίζοντας όμως την αγάπη σου και την αφοσίωση σου στην Ελληνική γλώσσα επίτρεψε μου να εκφράσω μία απορία. Γιατί ο τίτλος είναι _"John S.Latsis - Petrola"_ και όχι "_Γιάννης Σ. Λάτσης - ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ"_, υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος ??? Αναμφισβήτητα το nautilia.gr διέπεται από μία .....ξενομανία  στους τίτλους των θεμάτων (πολλές φορές έχω στείλει ΠΜ σε διαχειριστές για ανάλογες Ελληνικές διορθώσεις σε ξενόγλωσσους τίτλους), αλλά από εσένα κάτι τέτοιο μου φαίνεται αρκετά παράδοξο !!!


Φίλτατε αυτός ο τίτλος στα αγγλικά εμφανιζόταν παλιά κ το έβαλα γιά να καλύψω ορισμένα βαπόρια της προ Πετρόλα εποχής.Μετά λεγόντουσαν Βιlinder,τώρα τους βλέπω Latsco.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PETROLA OCEANMASTER 24 EX EUROMAN IMO 6717019 BUILT 1967 GROSS 1139 BREMEN GERMANY. Το 1976 αγορασθηκε απο την ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ ως PETROLA OCEANMASTER XXIV και το 1977 PETROLA OCEANMASTER 24. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177819fotoflite Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177820Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177821 ως EUROMAN photoship


champion z.  ss.jpg Ως CHAMPION Z, shipspotting

Πουλήθηκε το 1999,μεταξύ 2000-2004 πέρασε από τον Ζούρο.Πήγε γιά διάλυση ως ΒΑRRACUDA 1 τον Απρίλιο 1915 στο Μπάνγκλαντες.
Μηχανή Κlockner Humboldt Deutz  15.0 kts.

Αυτά τα ρυμουλκά κ τα ναυαγοσωστικά δεν λειτουργούσαν εμπορικά αλλά υποστηρικτικά γιά τα πλοία κ τα ναυπηγήματα του ομίλου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> SPYROS IMO 5337305. Κατασκευαστηκε το 1926 ως M/T RAILA στο GOTEBORG SWEDEN GR 5623 DW 8370 TONS. Μετονομασθη σε SIGRID REUTER και τον Οκτωβριο του 1958 το πηρε ο ΛΑΤΣΗΣ ονομαζοντας το SPYROS. Ειχε μηχανη 6κυλινδρη gotaverken 2800 hk και ταχυτητα 11 κομβους. Διαλυθηκε στο CASTELLON  SPAIN στις 4/2/76. Ζητειται φωτογραφια ως SPYROS.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177837 RAILA photoship Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177838 SIGRID REUTER factaom-fartyg


Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο γκαζάδικο του Γιάννη Λάτση κ το πρώτο ελληνικό που ταξινόμησε ο Det Norske Veritas (DNV).




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177850 για τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ο ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟΣ


Eυχαριστώ πολύ φίλε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

henrietta latsi s.jpg shipsnostalgia

6612300  Ιαπωνία 1966        78903 dwt       Sulzer    16.0 kts
Παραγγελία στο ΙΗΙ, το 1973 έγινε ΗΕLLAS, το 1975 PETROLA 31.Πήγε γιά διάλυση ως ΤROLO το 1994 στο Μπάνγκλαντες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

glimmingehus_1943_ff.jpg faktaomfartyg
Ως GLIMMINGEHUS με τα σήματα ουδετερότητας της Σουηδίας

5514781     Σουηδία 1943         13500 dwt      MAN  13.5 kts
Αγοράστηκε το 1961 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στη Γιουγκοσλαβία το 1965.

----------


## dionisos

ΠΛΩΤΗ ΠΛΑΤΦΟΡΜΑ PETROLA 70 IMO 8624216 Κατασκευη 1976 εισ SLIEDRECHT  NEDERLAND GR 4728 DW 9700 TONS. Επωληθη και μετονομαστηκε SETE 21
PETROLA 70.jpg

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 11 EX KENIA IMO 5185099 Κατασκευη 1955 στο AMSTERDAM HOL;LAND GR 12101 DW 18448 TONS. Διαλυθηκε στο KAOHSIUNG  στις 6-10-84
PETROLA  11 IMO 5185099.jpg photoship και ως KENIA PETROLA 11 EX KENIA  IMO 5185099.jpg shispotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Princess_Irene sn.jpg shipsnostalgia
Ιαπωνία 1964       63500 dwt       6400276
To 1972 στον ποταμό Λίγηρα (Γαλλία) πήρε φωτιά από κεραυνό κ βγήκε ολική απώλεια.

* Προς τιμήν της αδελφής του τέως Βασιλέα Κων/νου.

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 12 EX SHELLPHALTE IMO 5322489 Κατασκευη 1952 στο SUNDERLAND U.K. GR 2928 DW 3600 TONS Διαλυθηκε στην ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ στις 10-9-82. Εδω ως SHELLPHALTE PETROLA XII - SHELLPHALTE.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Llanishen ss.jpg Ως LLANISHEN, shipspotting

5209962  Bρετανία 1958    34299 dwt
Aγοράστηκε το 1974, PETROLA XIX, 1976 PETROLA 19, 1981 EMOULI. To 1986 πήγε γιά διάλυση στην Τουρκία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ennea--Petrola 131-01 ps.jpg photoships
Mε το ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 131,από τα Α/Γ που είχε πάρει ο όμιλος

5118826     Ναυπήγηση 1952     719 grt

Aπό φαντασία στα ονόματα; Kάτι σαν Σπανόπουλος αλλά στο χειρότερο!

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 13 EX ESSO LE CAROUBIER Κατασκευη 1952 στο DEEST NETHERLAND GR 2181 DW 2775 TONS. 
Εδω ως ESSO LE CAROUBIER PETROLA 13 -ESSO LE  CAROUBIER 5107750.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PETROLA 13 EX ESSO LE CAROUBIER Κατασκευη 1952 στο DEEST NETHERLAND GR 2181 DW 2775 TONS. 
> Εδω ως ESSO LE CAROUBIER PETROLA 13 -ESSO LE  CAROUBIER 5107750.jpg photoship


Aσφαλτάδικο ήταν.  Μηχανή Werkspoor 10.5 kts.Aγοράστηκε το 1973 κ αρχικά ονομάστηκε PETROASPHALT II. Διαγράφηκε το 1979.

Mε το βαπόρι παρά λίγο να τρακάρουμε έξω από την Μηχανιώνα όταν ήμουν στο ΕΛΕΝΗ Μ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DAMIANOS1954 sn.jpgΩς ΔΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ, shipsnostalgia        
ADVENTURE I ss.jpg Ως ΑDVENTURE I,shipspotting

5348299  φορτηγο-οχηματαγωγό        8773 dwt       B&W  16.2 kts   1700 lm
Ναυπήγηση Σουηδία 1954 ως tanker TABRIZ του Wilhelmsen.Mεταξύ 1967-1975 ανήκε σε Έλληνες ως ΔΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ. Το 1976 μετασκευάστηκε στα Μarriotti από τον Spiro Magliveras σε ρο-ρό με 2 πρυμναίους καταπέλτες,DOLPHIN ELENA.To 1979 πουλήθηκε σε Έλληνες,ΕLENA σημαία Κύπρου. Το 1980 εγκαταλείφθηκε λόγω φωτιάς ανοικτά της Σάφαγκα.Λόγω της επέμβασης ρ/κ της Πετρόλα το πλοίο περιήλθε στην εταιρεία,ΑDVENTURE I (ελληνική σημαία) κ ανακατασκευάστηκε στη Σαλαμίνα. Διαλύθηκε στην Ινδία ως CHAMPION το 1989.
Ταξίδια Βόρειο Ευρώπη,Μεσόγειο,Ερυθρά.Γενικά, τα ρο-ρό του ομίλου απασχολήθηκαν σε μεταφορές υλικού κ εξοπλισμού γιά τα διυλιστήρια κ τα τεχνικά έργα στη Σ. Αραβία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

RABIGH BAY 2 ss.jpg shipspotting

7610725      Σουηδία 1979          54600 dwt
Στην εταιρεία μεταξύ 1980-1995. Μετά πουλήθηκε στον Ιγγλέση, ALBERTA.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο Λάτσης είχε και μερικά μεγάλα ρυμουλκά. Eίχαν ναυπηγηθεί ως ρυμουλκά διάσωσης (ATR) του αμερικάνικου ΠΝ και όταν ολοκληρώθηκαν χαρακτηρίστηκαν ωκεανοπόρα ρυμουλκά (ΑΤΑ). Όταν τα πήρε ο Λάτσης το 1976 για όνομα τους έδωσε από έναν αριθμό... Όπως και με τα φορτηγά, έλειπε λίγο φαντασία στα ονόματα!
> 
> ΟΝΟΜΑ
> ΠΡΩΗΝ
> NAYΠ
> ΑΓΟΡΑ
> ΠΩΛΗΣΗ
> 
> 16
> ...


Βρέθηκε και η φωτογραφία του 16!

16.jpg

----------


## npapad

Και μία του ΔΕΚΑ ΕΝΝΕΑ σαν ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1247080
Σαν ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ το είχα δεί και σε μια καταπληκτική πλευρική φωτογραφία αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που και δεν τη βρίσκω
στις κατεβασμένες μου....

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 16 EX HIMA IMO 5150795 Κατασκευη 1956 εις ODENSE DENMARK GR 12257 DW 19353 TONS Διαλυθηκε στο GADANI BEACH 12/2/85
Petrola 16-01.jpg photoship και ως  HIMA PETROLA 16 - HIMA.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 22 EX ESSO AUSTRALIA IMO 5403879 Κατασκευη 1955 εις CLYDEBANK U.K. GR 16696 DW 27464 TONS. Εδω ως ESSO AUSTRALIA PETROLA 22 - ESSO AUSTRALIA.jpg KAI STANVAC AUSTRALIAPETROLA 22 - STANVAC AUSTRALIA.jpg photoship

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 24 EX ESSO MUNCHEN IMO 5107968 Κατασκευη 1956 εις HAMBURG GERMANY GR 17252 DW 28448 TONS STEAM TURBINE SPEED 17 KNOTS. Εδω ως ESSO MUNCHENPETROLA 24 - ESSO MUNCHEN.jpg PETROLA 24 -ESSO MUNCHEN.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 27 EX ESSO LONDON IMO 6401725 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1964 στο BREMEN GERMANY GR 53342 DW 96028 TONS PETROLA 27.jpg PETROLA 27 EX ESSO LONDON.jpg ως ESSO LONDON photoship

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 33 EX BOLETTE IMO 5047601 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1950 στο BELFAST U.K. GR 16485 DW 26593 TONS. Αγοραστηκε απο τον ΛΑΤΣΗ και ονομασθηκε ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ ΙΙΙ και το 1976 μετονομασθη ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 33.Εδω ως 
BOLETTEPETROLA 33 - BOLETTE.jpg photoship

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 34 EX DALFONN IMO 5085445 Αδελφο του 33 κατασκευαστηκε το 1951 στο BELFAST U.K. GR 16440 DW 26376 TONS. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΛΑΤΣΗ ως ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ ΙΙ και το 1976 μετονομασθη ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 34. Εδω ως DALFONN 
PETROLA 34 - DALFONN.jpg photoship

----------


## dionisos

PETROLA 50 EX MINSTER IMO 5236408.Κατασκευαστηκε το 1950 στο BURTINSLAND U.K. Το 1964 εγινε επιμηκυνση και η χωρητικοτης εγινε GR 3647 DW5502 TONS. ΜΗΧΑΝΗ 5ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΗ B&W 1600 BHP SPEED 11 KNOTS. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΛΑΤΣΗ και ονομασθηκε PETROLA L και το 1976 την χρονια που απ'οτι λεει ο φιλος ELLINIS εγιναν ολες οι αλλαγες ονοματων και αριθμων μετονομασθη ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 50. Εδω ως MINSTER PETROLA 50 EX MINSTER 5236408.jpg shipspotting

----------


## npapad

Για να βοηθήσω και εγώ στο θέμα έφτιαξα (με πολύ ψάξιμο και αντιπαραβολές, καθώς και με μια βοήθεια από τον φίλο Ellinis σε δυο πλοία) μία λίστα με τα ρυμουλκά του Λάτση. Είχαν νούμερα γραμμένα με γράμματα (ΕΝΑ, ΔΥΟ... ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ) και ήταν συνολικά 32 μια και τα νούμερο ΕΝΑ και ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ εμφανίζονται δύο φορές. Επίσης ανέβασα μαζί την σειρά ρυμουλκών RABIGH που είχε στη Τζέντα της Σαουδικής Αραβίας, καθώς και ενα ρυμουλκό PETROLA 29 που φαίνεται στα Greek Shipping Directories με σημαία Παναμά. Στα ρυμουλκά RABIGH άλλαζε σημαίες και ονόματα οπότε τα έκανα 3 πακέτα με χρονολογική σειρά. Θα ακολουθήσει και δεύτερη λίστα με τα νεότερα ρυμουλκά (μετά το 1990 και έως το 1998)
Latsis.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PETROLA 50 EX MINSTER IMO 5236408.Κατασκευαστηκε το 1950 στο BURTINSLAND U.K. Το 1964 εγινε επιμηκυνση και η χωρητικοτης εγινε GR 3647 DW5502 TONS. ΜΗΧΑΝΗ 5ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΗ B&W 1600 BHP SPEED 11 KNOTS. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΛΑΤΣΗ και ονομασθηκε PETROLA L και το 1976 την χρονια που απ'οτι λεει ο φιλος ELLINIS εγιναν ολες οι αλλαγες ονοματων και αριθμων μετονομασθη ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 50. Εδω ως MINSTER PETROLA 50 EX MINSTER 5236408.jpg shipspotting


 Κάρβουνο μετέφερε.Μεταξύ 1971-73 το είχε η Τhenamaris ως ΕLANDI. To 1973-75 ήταν ΟRE STAR με σημαία Κύπρου.
Διαλύθηκε το 1980 στην Ισπανία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ρ/Κ ΕΝΑ
Clyneforth (1).jpg 
shipsnostalgia

Βρετανία 1943  258 grt
Aγοράστηκε το 1966 κ διαλύθηκε στην ευρύτερη περιοχή Πειραιά 1969.

Ena-01.jpg 
PHOTOSHIPS, μάλλον λίγο μετά τη παραλαβή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μία του ΔΕΚΑ ΕΝΝΕΑ σαν ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ εδώ :
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1247080
> Σαν ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ το είχα δεί και σε μια καταπληκτική πλευρική φωτογραφία αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που και δεν τη βρίσκω
> στις κατεβασμένες μου....


ATA 212  ns.jpg Ως USS ATA 212, navsource

7942283 Sotoyomo Class
ΗΠΑ 1945    857 grt
Aγοράστηκε το 1976 κ πουλήθηκε το 1998. Πρέπει να διαλύθηκε το 2002 ως FARREDA S.

----------


## dionisos

Ρ/Κ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΕΧ PROVENCIAL 12 ΙΜΟ 5286116 Κατασκευη 1953 στη LA SPEZIA ITALY GR 147 ENGINE DIESEL 1500 BHP SPEED 12 KNOTS Ως ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ RYMOYLKO TESSERA EX AG. EIRHNH 5286116.jpg και ως ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ TESSERA EX PROTEUS 5286116.jpg shipspotting

----------


## npapad

> ATA 212  ns.jpg Ως USS ATA 212, navsource
> 
> 7942283 Sotoyomo Class
> ΗΠΑ 1945    857 grt
> Aγοράστηκε το 1976 κ πουλήθηκε το 1998. Πρέπει να διαλύθηκε το 2002 ως FARREDA S.


Από 1998-2001 FARREDA S.
Από το 2001-2004 FANOURIOS
Διαλύθηκε στην Aliaga 30-3-2004.

----------


## npapad

> Ρ/Κ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΕΧ PROVENCIAL 12 ΙΜΟ 5286116 Κατασκευη 1953 στη LA SPEZIA ITALY GR 147 ENGINE DIESEL 1500 BHP SPEED 12 KNOTS Ως ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ RYMOYLKO TESSERA EX AG. EIRHNH 5286116.jpg και ως ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ TESSERA EX PROTEUS 5286116.jpg shipspotting


Η φωτογραφία σαν ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ είναι ανεβασμένη στο shipspotting από εμένα και την τράβηξε ο αδελφός μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης (emmpapad).
Είχα σκοπό να την ανεβάσω, ευχαριστώ το φίλο Διόνυσο που με διευκόλυνε !

----------


## dionisos

HELLAS FOS EX PRAIRIAL IMO 7408720 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1979 στο ST.NAZAIRE FRANCE GR 274838 DW 554974 TONS. ENGINE STEAM TURBINES SPEED 16.5 KNOTS. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΛΑΤΣΗ το 1986 και μετονομασθη HELLAS FOS. Διαλυθηκε το 2003 στο KARACHI PAKISTAN HELLAS FOS IMO 7408720.jpg aukevisers

----------


## Ellinis

> Για να βοηθήσω και εγώ στο θέμα έφτιαξα (με πολύ ψάξιμο και αντιπαραβολές, καθώς και με μια βοήθεια από τον φίλο Ellinis σε δυο πλοία) μία λίστα με τα ρυμουλκά του Λάτση. Είχαν νούμερα γραμμένα με γράμματα (ΕΝΑ, ΔΥΟ... ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ) και ήταν συνολικά 32 μια και τα νούμερο ΕΝΑ και ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ εμφανίζονται δύο φορές. Επίσης ανέβασα μαζί την σειρά ρυμουλκών RABIGH που είχε στη Τζέντα της Σαουδικής Αραβίας, καθώς και ενα ρυμουλκό PETROLA 29 που φαίνεται στα Greek Shipping Directories με σημαία Παναμά. Στα ρυμουλκά RABIGH άλλαζε σημαίες και ονόματα οπότε τα έκανα 3 πακέτα με χρονολογική σειρά. Θα ακολουθήσει και δεύτερη λίστα με τα νεότερα ρυμουλκά (μετά το 1990 και έως το 1998)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177928


Πολύ χρήσιμη ο κατάλογος φίλε npapad... Να συνεισφέρω με μια φωτογραφία του ΤΡΙΑ που τράβηξε το 1981 ένας λάτρης των ρυμουλκών, με φόντο τα παροπλισμένα του Ανδρεάδη.

tria at eleusis 1981 by P Davey.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> PETROLA 27 EX ESSO LONDON IMO 6401725 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1964 στο BREMEN GERMANY GR 53342 DW 96028 TONS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177906 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177907 ως ESSO LONDON photoship


το 1980 το ειδα περασε,απο το διαυλο Σαλαμινας,το σκιτσαρισα προχειρα,παντα το θυμάμαι,
μου φάνηκε τεραστιο τοτε.

----------


## andria salamis

> Για να βοηθήσω και εγώ στο θέμα έφτιαξα (με πολύ ψάξιμο και αντιπαραβολές, καθώς και με μια βοήθεια από τον φίλο Ellinis σε δυο πλοία) μία λίστα με τα ρυμουλκά του Λάτση. Είχαν νούμερα γραμμένα με γράμματα (ΕΝΑ, ΔΥΟ... ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ) και ήταν συνολικά 32 μια και τα νούμερο ΕΝΑ και ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ εμφανίζονται δύο φορές. Επίσης ανέβασα μαζί την σειρά ρυμουλκών RABIGH που είχε στη Τζέντα της Σαουδικής Αραβίας, καθώς και ενα ρυμουλκό PETROLA 29 που φαίνεται στα Greek Shipping Directories με σημαία Παναμά. Στα ρυμουλκά RABIGH άλλαζε σημαίες και ονόματα οπότε τα έκανα 3 πακέτα με χρονολογική σειρά. Θα ακολουθήσει και δεύτερη λίστα με τα νεότερα ρυμουλκά (μετά το 1990 και έως το 1998)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177928


μπραβο σε ολους σας,πολυ ενδιαφερον.

----------


## dionisos

Φιλε NPAPAD συγνωμη γιατι εκ παραδρομης δεν ανεφερα την προελευση της πρωτης φωτο αλλα εβαλα και για τις δυο. Τωρα εχω μια του Ρ/Κ ΔΕΚΑ ΕΧ YMER αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος διοτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα στοιχεια. Παντως την ανεβαζω μηπως βοηθησει και αν δεν ειναι παρακαλω να διαγραφει RYMOYLKO DEKA - YMER.jpg photoship

----------


## dionisos

Ρ/Κ ΕΞΙ ΕΧ BUGSIER 2. Το ιδιο ισχυει και γι'αυτο διοτι και αυτο δεν εχει ΙΜΟ. Δεν γνωριζω ποιο απο ταδυο?
RYMOYLKO EXI EX BUGSIER 2.jpgRYMOYLKO ΕΞΗ - BUGSIER2.jpg photoship

----------


## npapad

Τα Ρ/Κ ΕΙΚΟΣΙΕΝΝΕΑ και ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ είναι ακόμα ενεργά στο site της ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ-ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ.

Δείτε εδώ :
http://www.vernicostugs.gr/index/fleet3.html
και εδώ :
http://www.vernicostugs.gr/index/fleet4.html

Έχει pdf me αναλυτικά στοιχεία και για τα δύο.

Υποπτεύομαι ότι και τα ΕΙΚΟΣΙΠΕΝΤΕ έως ΕΙΚΟΣΙΟΚΤΩ είναι του ίδιου στυλ (αν κρίνω από τα έτη κατασκευής και το τονάζ).
Θα ψάξω να βρω ΙΜΟ και για τα υπόλοιπα (μια και αυτά τα δύο έχουν).

----------


## npapad

> Ρ/Κ ΕΞΙ ΕΧ BUGSIER 2. Το ιδιο ισχυει και γι'αυτο διοτι και αυτο δεν εχει ΙΜΟ. Δεν γνωριζω ποιο απο ταδυο?
> RYMOYLKO EXI EX BUGSIER 2.jpgRYMOYLKO ΕΞΗ - BUGSIER2.jpg photoship


Προφανώς στην ασπρόμαυρη φώτο, το άλλο είναι καινούριο !
Πληροφορίες που βρήκε ο φίλος Ellinis :

ΕΞΙ
(sisterships: BUGSIER 1, BUGSIER 2, BUGSIER 3, BUGSIER 4, BUGSIER 7, BUGSIER 8, BUGSIER 11)
Registered: GL57:B159 /GL67:00546 /(DEU)ON 9164
86 GRT, 24 NRT, L26,70m(24,20), B6,60m(6,18), D3,47m(2,30)
1 scr, diesel 4tew 8cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV8M545, 850bhp-625kW @320rpm, sp 12kn, bp 8t
1952 -12/11: Launched by "F. Schichau GmbH" at Bremerhaven (DEU) (YN 1647) as BUGSIER 2
1952 -22/12: delivered to "Velox Stauerei- und Hafenbetriebs GmbH", mng "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg (DEU)
        (DEU flag, regd Hamburg, ON 9164, c/s DIDK)
1971 -16/12: To "John S. Latsis & Co" at Piraeus (GRC), renamed EXI
1973-74: sank after collision in Piraeus Roads

----------


## npapad

> Φιλε NPAPAD συγνωμη γιατι εκ παραδρομης δεν ανεφερα την προελευση της πρωτης φωτο αλλα εβαλα και για τις δυο. Τωρα εχω μια του Ρ/Κ ΔΕΚΑ ΕΧ YMER αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος διοτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα στοιχεια. Παντως την ανεβαζω μηπως βοηθησει και αν δεν ειναι παρακαλω να διαγραφει RYMOYLKO DEKA - YMER.jpg photoship


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι το σωστό πλοίο λόγω μεγέθους !
Πληροφορίες που βρήκε ο φίλος Ellinis :

ΔΕΚΑ
91 GRT
steam, 500bhp (990ihp)
1942: Built by "Aalborg Skibsvaerft" at Aalborg (DNK) as YMER
1942: delivered to "Em.Z. Svitzer's Salvage Company Ltd" and "Det Forenede Bugserselskab" at Copenhagen (DNK)
        (DNK flag, regd Copenhagen, c/s OZMG)
1975: To "John S. Latsis" at Piraeus (GRC), renamed DEKA
        (GRC flag, regd Piraeus)
fate unknown
www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/2007/05/119530.jpg
www.oz7ya.dk/image/tug/ymer01.jpg + ymer02.jpg

----------


## npapad

> HELLAS FOS EX PRAIRIAL IMO 7408720 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1979 στο ST.NAZAIRE FRANCE GR 274838 DW 554974 TONS. ENGINE STEAM TURBINES SPEED 16.5 KNOTS. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΛΑΤΣΗ το 1986 και μετονομασθη HELLAS FOS. Διαλυθηκε το 2003 στο KARACHI PAKISTAN HELLAS FOS IMO 7408720.jpg aukevisers


Βαπόραρος και πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Διόνυσε ! Το συγκεκριμένο site είναι νομίζω το καλύτερο στην κατηγορία του ! Μια και πιάσαμε τα "μεγάλα" να συμπληρώσω ότι λίγο πριν το 1980 η εταιρεία σταμάτησε να χρησιμοποιεί το συνθετικό ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ στα πλοία της και έβαζε διάφορα ονόματα. Από το 1979 περίπου και μετά ο Λάτσης άρχισε να αγοράζει πολύ μεγάλα πλοία με αποκορύφωμα το 1986 με τα VLCC kai ULCC. Επισυνάπτω μια λίστα με τα πλοία που αγοράστηκαν από το 1979 μέχρι και το 1987 που αγοράστηκε το τελευταίο ποντοπόρο της εταιρείας. Από το 1987 και μετά αγοράστηκαν μόνο ρυμουλκά (θα ακολουθήσουν σε επόμενη λίστα).
Latsis79onward.jpg

----------


## dionisos

RABIGH BAY 4 EX FARAZAN IMO 7710032. Κατασκευαστηκε στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ το ετος 1978. GR 541 DW 750 τοννοι. Επωληθη το1997 και ονομαστηκε ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. AGIA MARINA -RABIGH BAY 4 7710032.jpg πηγη ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ  SHIPSPOTTING

----------


## dionisos

RABIGH BAY 1 EX ARCADIA I  Kατασκευαστηκε στο OSKARSHAMN SWEDEN το 1977 GR 18125 DW 31190 TONS. Εδω ως ARCADIA IRABIGH BAY 1- ARCADIA I 7389780.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

RABIGH BAY 3 EX ERIKA IMO 7388827. Kατασκευαστηκε το 1977 στο GOTENBORGH SWEDEN GR 66841 DW 135500 TONS RABIGH BAY 3 IMO 7388827.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ χρήσιμη ο κατάλογος φίλε npapad... Να συνεισφέρω με μια φωτογραφία του ΤΡΙΑ που τράβηξε το 1981 ένας λάτρης των ρυμουλκών, με φόντο τα παροπλισμένα του Ανδρεάδη.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177952


 Οι τσιμινιέρες ανήκουν στα ΜΕΛΙΤΗ κ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΔΗ,μετασκευασμένο Τ2 σε bulker στο Σκαραμαγκά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλε NPAPAD συγνωμη γιατι εκ παραδρομης δεν ανεφερα την προελευση της πρωτης φωτο αλλα εβαλα και για τις δυο. Τωρα εχω μια του Ρ/Κ ΔΕΚΑ ΕΧ YMER αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος διοτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα στοιχεια. Παντως την ανεβαζω μηπως βοηθησει και αν δεν ειναι παρακαλω να διαγραφει Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177953 photoship


Kαμία σχέση φίλε.Είναι σουηδικό παγοθραυστικό του 1977.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ρ/Κ ΕΞΙ ΕΧ BUGSIER 2. Το ιδιο ισχυει και γι'αυτο διοτι και αυτο δεν εχει ΙΜΟ. Δεν γνωριζω ποιο απο ταδυο?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177954Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177955 photoship


 Πρέπει να είναι το δεύετρο,κατασκευής 1952.

----------


## dionisos

PARIS EX SEA SCAPE IMO 7389417 NΑΥΠΗΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ 1975 στο MALMOE SWEDEN GR 168955 DW 362118  ΜΗΧΑΝΗ STEAM TURBINE  SPEED 16 KNOTSPARIS EX SEA SCAPE 7389417.jpg PARIS EX SEA SCAPE IMO 7389417.jpg  ως SEA SCAPE factaom-fartyg

----------


## dionisos

OLYMPIAN SPIRIT EX SEA SAGA IMO 7389508 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1977 στο MALMOE SWEDEN GR 178808 DW 357023 TONS MHXANH STEAM TURBINE  SPEED 15.5 KNOTS. OLYMPIAN SPIRIT EX SEA SAGA IMO 7389508.jpg ως SEA SAGA factaom fartyg

----------


## dionisos

SIR JOHN EX ESTHEL IMO 7389106 Nαυπηγηθηκε το 1977 στο GOTENBURG SWEDEN GR 81348 DW 155200 TONS SIR JOHN EX ESTHEL IMO 7389106.jpg

----------


## dionisos

PARTHENON EX NAI SUPERBA IMO 7388906 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1978 στο GOTEMBORG SWEDEN GR 188947 DW 409400 TONS. PARTHENON IMO 7388906.jpg fotoflite

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> RABIGH BAY 1 EX ARCADIA I  Kατασκευαστηκε στο OSKARSHAMN SWEDEN το 1977 GR 18125 DW 31190 TONS. Εδω ως ARCADIA IΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 177970 shipspotting


Κλασικό σουηδικό product των μέσων του 70 με τα παλιά σινιάλα του Διαμαντή.Πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2005 στο Μπάνγκλαντες.

----------


## dionisos

MARIANNA VII EX KOLLSKEGG  IMO 7364039 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1975 στην LISBOA PORTUGAL GR 66841 DW 135900 TONS
MARIANNA VII IMO 7364039.jpg

----------


## dionisos

KING ALEXANDER EX NANNY IMO 7389352 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1978 στην UDEVALLA SWEDEN GR 237768 DW 491120 TONS
KING ALEXANDER IMO 7389352.jpg King Alexander-05.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

petrola xv.jpg Ως PINJA, aanimeri.fi
5278729   Φινλανδία 1962     2721 dwt
Aγοράστηκε το 1973, ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ ΧV. To 1976 ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 15 κ διαλύθηκε στην Τουρκία το 1996.
Ο φίλος npapad  ξετρύπωσε αυτό το καραβάκι με την πλώρη μάγιερφορμ γιατί το ψάχναμε!

----------


## dionisos

ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ALEXANDROS II EX LFT ON IMO 7529990 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1977 στο MANDAL NORWAY GR 3031 DW 3850 TONSALEXANDROS II IMO 7529990.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ALEXANDROS III EX LIFT OFF IMO 7638492 Αδελφο του ΙΙ Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1977 στο MANDAL NORWAY GR 3039 DW 3953 TONS.ALEXANDROS III IMO 7638492.jpg SHIPSPOTTING

----------


## dionisos

ACROPOLIS EX NAI GENOVA IMO 7388891 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1978 στο GOTEMBORGH SWEDEN  GR 188947 DW 402934 TONS.
ACROPOLIS IMO 7388891.jpg και ως  NAI GENOVA ACROPOLIS EX NAI GENOVA 7388891.jpg photoship

----------


## dionisos

PALLAS ATHINA EX LIMOUSIN IMO 7392866.Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1976 στο GOTTENBORGH SWEDEN GR 75295 DW 155250 TONS 
PALLAS ATHINA 7392866.jpg και ως LIMOUSINPALLAS ATHINA EX LIMOUSIN  7392866.jpg fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

HENRIETTE II EX PARAGGI IMO 7213228 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1972 στο MONFALCONE ITALY GR 126139 DW 253229 TONS
HENRIETTE II IMO 7213228.jpg HENRIETTE II EX PARAGGI 7213228.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177824 shipspotting
> 
> 7800796         Σουηδία 1980      88723 dwt       B&W   15.0 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1987 κ πουλήθηκε το 2002. Πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 2011.


PARIS II EX VIKING HAWK IMO 7800796 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1980 στην UDEVALLA SWEDEN GR 49976 DW 87325 TONS
PARIS II IMO 7800796.jpg και ως  VIKING HAWK PARIS II EX VIKING HAWK 7800796.jpg FOTOFLITE

----------


## dionisos

LPG PETROLAGAS 2 EX EVANGELINA I IMO 7384493 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1977 στo GDANSK POLLAND ως HOEGH SWIFT GR 44775 DW 49880 TONS Διαλυθηκε το 2005. Εδω ως EVANGELINA I
PETROLAGAS 2 EX EVANGELINA I 7384493.jpg shipspotting και ως HOEGH SWIFTPETROLAGAS 2 EX HOEGH SWIFT 7384493.jpg

----------


## npapad

Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και αντιπαραβολές από διάφορες πηγές ανεβάζω μια λίστα με τα πλοία του Λάτση πριν το 1979 (και επιπλέον τα επιβατηγά του ακόμα και μετά το 1979). Είναι πρώτη έκδοση της λίστας οπότε παρακαλώ για διορθώσεις και προσθήκες από εσάς για να τη συμπληρώσουμε. Εκκρεμούν ακόμα τα ρυμουλκά μετά το 1987 τα οποία και θα ακολουθήσουν σε επόμενη λίστα.
LatsisPre1979page1.jpgLatsisPre1979page2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ενδιαφέρουσα η λίστα φίλε npapad και σ'ευχαριστώ για τη δουλειά που έκανες.
Μου κάνει εντύπωση η καταγραφή των ΜΑΡΙΑ και ΛΟΥΙΖΑ ως επιβατηγά. Γενικά με παραξένευε η αγορά τους απο το Λάτση και τι σκοπό είχε για αυτά τα δυο πρώην ναρκαλιευτικά τύπου Ιsles.
Είχαν ναυπηγηθεί το 1944-45 στην Αγγλία κα τα αγόρασε το 1959. Το 1963 το ΛΟΥΙΖΑ (ex HMS VALLAY, φωτο παρακάτω) πήγε για σκραπ αλλά το ΜΑΡΙΑ (ex-HMS IMERSAY) πουλήθηκε και μετασκευάστηκε στο φορτηγό πλοίο ΜΙΧΑΗΛ. Το 1969 καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά ενω έπλεε κοντά στην Καλλίπολη και προφανώς εγκαταλείφθηκε εκεί. Το πήραν Τούρκοι που το επισκεύασαν και τελικά βυθίστηκε το 1990.

large_000000.jpg
πηγή

----------


## npapad

> Ενδιαφέρουσα η λίστα φίλε npapad και σ'ευχαριστώ για τη δουλειά που έκανες.
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση η καταγραφή των ΜΑΡΙΑ και ΛΟΥΙΖΑ ως επιβατηγά. Γενικά με παραξένευε η αγορά τους απο το Λάτση και τι σκοπό είχε για αυτά τα δυο πρώην ναρκαλιευτικά τύπου Ιsles.
> Είχαν ναυπηγηθεί το 1944-45 στην Αγγλία κα τα αγόρασε το 1959. Το 1963 το ΛΟΥΙΖΑ (ex HMS VALLAY, φωτο παρακάτω) πήγε για σκραπ αλλά το ΜΑΡΙΑ (ex-HMS IMERSAY) πουλήθηκε και μετασκευάστηκε στο φορτηγό πλοίο ΜΙΧΑΗΛ. Το 1969 καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά ενω έπλεε κοντά στην Καλλίπολη και προφανώς εγκαταλείφθηκε εκεί. Το πήραν Τούρκοι που το επισκεύασαν και τελικά βυθίστηκε το 1990.
> 
> large_000000.jpg
> πηγή


Με δεδομένο ότι εκείνη την εποχή είχε μικρά επιβατηγά και βλέποντας το σουλούπι στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασες, νομίζω θα ήταν εύκολη η μετατροπή τους σε επιβατηγά. Μεταπολεμικά όλα αυτά τα πουλούσαν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί οπότε άρπαξε την ευκαιρία να τα πάρει προφανώς (όπως έκανε και με ρυμουλκά, αρματαγωγά κλπ). Που δούλεψαν σαν επιβατηγά όμως ???

----------


## Ellinis

Μήπως δεν δούλεψαν και δεν μετασκευάστηκαν καθόλου;

----------


## npapad

> Μήπως δεν δούλεψαν και δεν μετασκευάστηκαν καθόλου;


Πρέπει να δούλεψαν γιατί θυμάμαι στα παλιά Greek Shipping Directories που τα έψαχνα (από το 1960-1965) κάπου το ένα από τα δύο αναφέρεται σαν "grounded" (προσάραξη) αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ποιο από τα δύο. Θα το κοιτάξω και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MARIANNA.jpg shipsnostalgia

Ex WAR ROMANCE,αγγλικό Standard τύπου Ν του Α' Π.Π. Διαλύθηκε στην Ιταλία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SHERWOOD, sn.jpg SHERWOOD ,shipsnostalgia

Kατασκευή Αγγλία     ατμομηχανή 3πλης εκτόνωσης  9,0 κ.
Πέρασε από τον Τσαβλίρη 1956-57 MASTER NICOLAS,NICOLAOS TSAVLIRIS. Διάλυση Ιταλία.

----------


## npapad

Πρώην ναρκαλιευτικό του Βρετανικού Ναυτικού. Ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται σαν BAM-26 στο Seattle, WA στις ΗΠΑ από τους Associated Shipbuilders to 1943. Αποπερατώθηκε στις 14 Απριλίου του 1944 και μεταφέρθηκε στο στόλο της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας με όνομα HMS FLORIZEL (J 404). Επέστρεψε στους Αμερικανούς το 1946 και εκποιήθηκε στον Α. Χαλκούση (A. Halcoussis & Co) που το 1952 το μετέτρεψε σε φορτηγό και του έδωσε το όνομα AIDA. Το 1959 το αγόρασε ο Λάτσης το ονόμασε ΛΑΣΙΘΙ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1487 και ΔΔΣ SVSR και το δούλεψε μέχρι και τη διάλυση του το 1967 στην Messina της Ιταλίας. Χωρητικότητα μετά τη μετασκευή σε φορτηγό 1164 gt.
Δύο μηχανές Diesel, Cooper Bessemer GSB-8, 1710 SHP.
Φωτογραφίες και περισσότερα στοιχεία εδώ :
http://www.navsource.org/archives/11/022026.htm
με φωτογραφίες του σαν ναρκαλιευτικό και μια πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία σαν ΛΑΣΙΘΙ στη Θεσσαλονίκη από τον Rob Clark.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφίες και περισσότερα στοιχεία εδώ :
> http://www.navsource.org/archives/11/022026.htm
> με φωτογραφίες του σαν ναρκαλιευτικό και μια πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία σαν ΛΑΣΙΘΙ στη Θεσσαλονίκη από τον Rob Clark.


Στη Μεσσήνη της Ιταλίας είναι φίλε, δες και εδώ σχετικά.

----------


## npapad

> Στη Μεσσήνη της Ιταλίας είναι φίλε, δες και εδώ σχετικά.


Συγγνώμη, δεν είχα δει ότι είχες ήδη ανεβάσει στοιχεία !!! Ευχαριστώ ! Και εμένα κάτι δεν μου κολλούσε στο "Θεσσαλονίκη"....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

CHATEAU LAFITE ss.jpg 
CHATEAU LAFITE, shipspotting

Γαλλία 1949  2350 dwt   12.0 kts
1965 Aγορά ως URANIA,North Atlantic Corp.,έγινε ΕΥΡΩΠΗ. 1966 ΦΡΟΣΩ ΜΑΝΟΛΟ.1969 Πώληση.1976 Διάλυση Πορτ Σουδάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DAGMAR SALEN ss.jpg DAGMAR SALEN, shipspotting

GREGORY.jpg GREGORY

Δ.Γερμανία 1952    17827 dwt     MAN
Αγορά 1963.Διάλυση Ισπανία 1976

----------


## dionisos

Δ/Ξ ΧΑΡΑΥΓΗ ΙΜΟ 5008239 Κατασκευη 1944 GR 11625 TONS
HARAVGI 5008239.jpg fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

Ε/Γ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΙΜΟ 6413170 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1965 στο MONFALCONE ITALY GROSS 4840 TONS. Πουληθηκε στον ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟ και μετονομαστηκε STELLA OCEANIS.
AFRODITI - STELLA OCEANIS 6413170.jpg STELLA OCEANIS shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙ ARAB WORLD IMO 5201037 BUILT 1923 GROSS 3682 TONS. Ζητουνται περισοτερες πληροφοριες
Arab World-01.jpg Arab World-02.jpg πηγη photoship.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ε/Γ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΙΜΟ 6413170 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1965 στο MONFALCONE ITALY GROSS 4840 TONS. Πουληθηκε στον ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟ και μετονομαστηκε STELLA OCEANIS.
> AFRODITI - STELLA OCEANIS 6413170.jpg STELLA OCEANIS shipspotting


 Δεν πέρασε από τον Λάτση,εσφαλμένα το έβαλε στη λίστα ο φίλος npapad κ σίγουρα δεν πουλήθηκε στον Ποταμιάνο αλλά στον Κιοσέογλου.Το πλοίο έχει το δικό του θέμα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178244 SHERWOOD ,shipsnostalgia
> 
> Kατασκευή Αγγλία     ατμομηχανή 3πλης εκτόνωσης  9,0 κ.
> Πέρασε από τον Τσαβλίρη 1956-57 MASTER NICOLAS,NICOLAOS TSAVLIRIS. Διάλυση Ιταλία.


To ΛΙΒΥΗ και το ΣΟΥΕΖ, επί Λάτση μεταφέραν εμπορεύματα από και προς χώρες της βόρειας Αφρικής.

Το ΣΟΥΕΖ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1924 ως TAUNTON για βρετανούς και κατόπιν μετονομάστηκε EASTWOOD :
eastw.jpg
πηγή
Το 1956 το πήρε ο Τσαβλίρης ως ANDREW και κατόπιν ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΤΣΑΒΛΙΡΗΣ. Τo 1957 o Λάτσης ως SUEZ. Διαλύθηκε το 1960 στη Λα Σπέτσια, έχοντας λίγο πολύ παράλληλους βίους με το ΛΙΒΥΗ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ε/Γ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΙΜΟ 6413170 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1965  στο MONFALCONE ITALY GROSS 4840 TONS. Πουληθηκε στον ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟ και  μετονομαστηκε STELLA OCEANIS.
> AFRODITI - STELLA OCEANIS 6413170.jpg STELLA OCEANIS shipspotting





> Δεν πέρασε από τον Λάτση,εσφαλμένα το έβαλε στη λίστα ο φίλος npapad κ σίγουρα δεν πουλήθηκε στον Ποταμιάνο αλλά στον Κιοσέογλου.Το πλοίο έχει το δικό του θέμα στο φόρουμ.


Σωστά, το 1965 είχε υπάρξει μια απόφαση του Δημοσίου να τα πάρει και τρία (ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ, ΑΔΩΝΙΣ και ΕΡΩΣ) ο Λάτσης αλλά κατόπιν προσφυγών αυτό ακυρώθηκε και τα πλοία πέρασαν για ένα χρόνο στην ιδιοκτησία του ΕΟΤ.

Για το κάθες ζεύγος από τα υπερωκεάνεια ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ και ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ, τα ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ και ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ IV, ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ΛΑΤΣΗ και ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ ΛΑΤΣΗ υπαρχουν ξεχωριστά θέματα στη σχετική ενότητα.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙ ARAB WORLD IMO 5201037 BUILT 1923 GROSS 3682 TONS. Ζητουνται περισοτερες πληροφοριες
> Arab World-01.jpg Arab World-02.jpg πηγη photoship.


Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Cammell Laird ως LA PLAYA το 1923 για αγγλική θυγατρική της United Fruit Co. Φρουτάδικο 3.682 κοχ ήταν. Το 1930-40 έμεινε παροπλισμένο αλλά αναβίωσε στον πόλεμο και το 1964 το πήρε ο Λάτσης. Διαύλυθηκε το 1968 στην Ιταλία.
 Δεν ξέρω για ποιό σκοπό το αγόρασε, για μεταφορά ευπαθών προϊόντων προς τις αραβικές χώρες ή για τυχόν χρήση στη μεταφορά προσκυνητών προς τη Μέκκα; 
Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω αν ταξίδεψε επί Λάτση. Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση η ελληνική απόδοση του ονόματος ΑΡΑ*Β* ΓΟΥΩΡΛΝΤ. 
Και μια φωτο ως LA PLAYA:
ssllaplaya.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Ε/Γ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΙΜΟ 6413170 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1965 στο MONFALCONE ITALY GROSS 4840 TONS. Πουληθηκε στον ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟ και μετονομαστηκε STELLA OCEANIS.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178322 STELLA OCEANIS shipspotting





> Δεν πέρασε από τον Λάτση,εσφαλμένα το έβαλε στη λίστα ο φίλος npapad κ σίγουρα δεν πουλήθηκε στον Ποταμιάνο αλλά στον Κιοσέογλου.Το πλοίο έχει το δικό του θέμα στο φόρουμ.





> Σωστά, το 1965 είχε υπάρξει μια απόφαση του Δημοσίου να τα πάρει και τρία (ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ, ΑΔΩΝΙΣ και ΕΡΩΣ) ο Λάτσης αλλά κατόπιν προσφυγών αυτό ακυρώθηκε και τα πλοία πέρασαν για ένα χρόνο στην ιδιοκτησία του ΕΟΤ.
> 
> Για το κάθες ζεύγος από τα υπερωκεάνεια ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ και ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ, τα ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ και ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ IV, ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ΛΑΤΣΗ και ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ ΛΑΤΣΗ υπαρχουν ξεχωριστά θέματα στη σχετική ενότητα.


Ο λόγος που το περιέλαβα στη λίστα παρόλο που και εγώ δεν ήμουν σίγουρος είναι ότι στο αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) φαίνεται να είχε περάσει για λίγες μέρες στο Λάτση, από 17-8-1966 έως 31-8-1966. Με δεδομένο ότι ο αδελφός μου δεν καταχωρούσε ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες ενδεχομένως να είναι (μια και υπάρχουν ακριβείς ημερομηνίες) στοιχεία από τα επίσημα νηολόγια. Μήπως πρόλαβε να το πάρει για λίγες μέρες και αναγκάστηκε να το δώσει λόγω των προσφυγών ?

----------


## npapad

> Ενδιαφέρουσα η λίστα φίλε npapad και σ'ευχαριστώ για τη δουλειά που έκανες.
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση η καταγραφή των ΜΑΡΙΑ και ΛΟΥΙΖΑ ως επιβατηγά. Γενικά με παραξένευε η αγορά τους απο το Λάτση και τι σκοπό είχε για αυτά τα δυο πρώην ναρκαλιευτικά τύπου Ιsles.
> Είχαν ναυπηγηθεί το 1944-45 στην Αγγλία κα τα αγόρασε το 1959. Το 1963 το ΛΟΥΙΖΑ (ex HMS VALLAY, φωτο παρακάτω) πήγε για σκραπ αλλά το ΜΑΡΙΑ (ex-HMS IMERSAY) πουλήθηκε και μετασκευάστηκε στο φορτηγό πλοίο ΜΙΧΑΗΛ. Το 1969 καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά ενω έπλεε κοντά στην Καλλίπολη και προφανώς εγκαταλείφθηκε εκεί. Το πήραν Τούρκοι που το επισκεύασαν και τελικά βυθίστηκε το 1990.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178210
> πηγή


Να κάνω και μια διόρθωση. Το ΙΜΟ του ΜΑΡΙΑ που είναι στη λίστα που ανέβασα και το οποίο είχα βρει στη Miramar είναι λάθος. Το σωστό ΙΜΟ είναι 6422212. Θα το διορθώσω και στην επόμενη έκδοση της λίστας μαζί με ότι άλλο βρεθεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Cammell Laird ως LA PLAYA το 1923 για αγγλική θυγατρική της United Fruit Co. Φρουτάδικο 3.682 κοχ ήταν. Το 1930-40 έμεινε παροπλισμένο αλλά αναβίωσε στον πόλεμο και το 1964 το πήρε ο Λάτσης. Διαύλυθηκε το 1968 στην Ιταλία.
>  Δεν ξέρω για ποιό σκοπό το αγόρασε, για μεταφορά ευπαθών προϊόντων προς τις αραβικές χώρες ή για τυχόν χρήση στη μεταφορά προσκυνητών προς τη Μέκκα; 
> Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω αν ταξίδεψε επί Λάτση. Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση η ελληνική απόδοση του ονόματος ΑΡΑ*Β* ΓΟΥΩΡΛΝΤ. 
> Και μια φωτο ως LA PLAYA:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178330


Πιστεύω οι φωτό που ανέβασε ο φίλος dionisos είναι στο Αμπελάκι.
Πρέπει να το δούλεψε ως φορτηγοποστάλι,έχει 4 βάρκες,σε κοντινές αποστάσεις πχ μέσα στην Ερυθρά.Να σκεφτείτε τα μεγάλα του έφταναν μέχρι Τζακάρτα.
Φαντάζομαι τη βρωμιά που θα επικρατούσε στα προσκυνητάδικα λόγω του πολύ χαμηλού επιπέδου των επιβατών.
Όσο γιά το ΑPAB, είναι από τις υπερβολές που έκαναν παλιότερα δλδ με την πλησιέστερη οπτικά απόδοση της ξένης λέξης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

zelma salen ss.jpg ZELMA SALEN,shipspotting

Σουηδία 1952    15855 dwt    Gotaverken   14.0 kts
1963 Aγορά,ΠΟΛ. 1973 APOLLO II. 1974 Διάλυση Ταϊβάν.

----------


## npapad

Φορτηγό ΜΙΣΡ ΤΡΕΪΝΤΕΡ, κατασκευής του 1939 στο ναυπηγείο Nylands Verksted στο Όσλο της Νορβηγίας και με αριθμό κατασκευής 345, για την εταιρεία Skibs A/S Vilhelm Torkildsens Rederi με όνομα FANA, Νορβηγική σημαία και νηολόγιο Bergen. Χωρητικότητα 1375 gt και IMO 5237098

Το 1947 περνάει στην εταιρεία A/S Den Norske Middelhavslinjen, μετονομάζεται BERGAMO και νηολογείται στο Όσλο.

Το 1949 περνάει στην εταιρεία Mossgiel Steamship Co. Ltd, μετονομάζεται ALPERA και υψώνει Βρετανική σημαία με νηολόγιο Γλασκώβης και official number 182112.

Αγοράστηκε το 1961 από το Λάτση και μετονομάζεται ΜΙΣΡ ΤΡΕΪΝΤΕΡ υψώνοντας τη Γαλανόλευκη και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 1896 και ΔΔΣ SXWZ.

Διαλύθηκε στις 15-1-1970 στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά (Β.Ε.Μ.)

Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία εδώ :
http://www.kombuispraat.com/viewtopi...=4616&start=96

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177853 shipsnostalgia
> 
> 6612300  Ιαπωνία 1966        78903 dwt       Sulzer    16.0 kts
> Παραγγελία στο ΙΗΙ, το 1973 έγινε ΗΕLLAS, το 1975 PETROLA 31.Πήγε γιά διάλυση ως ΤROLO το 1994 στο Μπάνγκλαντες.


H είδηση για την παραλαβή του ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ΛΑΤΣΗ από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία
erietta l.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ENDYMION.jpg ENDYMION, navsource

ΗΠΑ 1943    2 General Motors 11.6 kts

Aγορά 1973,ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ ΧVIII.1976 ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 18,1978 SETE 50.
Ξεκίνησε σαν αρματαγωγό κ συμπληρώθηκε σαν πλωτό συνεργείο του Αμερ. ΠΝ. Μάλλον σαν τέτοιο απασχολήθηκε στον Λάτση.
Φέρεται ως μη υπάρχον.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και αντιπαραβολές από διάφορες πηγές ανεβάζω μια λίστα με τα πλοία του Λάτση πριν το 1979 (και επιπλέον τα επιβατηγά του ακόμα και μετά το 1979). Είναι πρώτη έκδοση της λίστας οπότε παρακαλώ για διορθώσεις και προσθήκες από εσάς για να τη συμπληρώσουμε. Εκκρεμούν ακόμα τα ρυμουλκά μετά το 1987 τα οποία και θα ακολουθήσουν σε επόμενη λίστα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178184Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178185


Ξανακοιτάζοντας τον κατάλογο, εντόπισα δυο υπερωκεάνεια που λείπουν. Το ένα είναι το ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ IV (που έχουμε ξεχωριστό θέμα εδώ) και το άλλο το ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ V.
To MAPIANNA V αγοράστηκε το 1965 από την American President Lines για την οποία έκανε τη γραμμή "γύρος του κόσμου". 

222.jpg

Για να μην τα ξαναγράφω ανεβάζω το απόσπασμα που το αφορά από το αφιέρωμα που δημοσίευσε ο "Ε" για τα "άγνωστα" ελληνικά υπερωκεάνεια.
20161105_092317.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Ξανακοιτάζοντας τον κατάλογο, εντόπισα δυο υπερωκεάνεια που λείπουν. Το ένα είναι το ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ IV (που έχουμε ξεχωριστό θέμα εδώ) και το άλλο το ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ V.
> To MAPIANNA V αγοράστηκε το 1965 από την American President Lines για την οποία έκανε τη γραμμή "γύρος του κόσμου". 
> 
> 222.jpg
> 
> Για να μην τα ξαναγράφω ανεβάζω το απόσπασμα που το αφορά από το αφιέρωμα που δημοσίευσε ο "Ε" για τα "άγνωστα" ελληνικά υπερωκεάνεια.
> 20161105_092317.jpg


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Ellinis για τα ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ V και VI. Είχα ξεχάσει να τα προσθέσω. Επίσης, ερευνώντας τα Greek Shipping Directories, βρήκα ακόμα 3 πλοία που πέρασαν από το Λάτση. Θα ενημερώσω και τη λίστα και θα την ανεβάσω διορθωμένη σε λίγες μέρες μαζί και με τα ρυμουλκά της εταιρείας μετά το 80 που εκκρεμούν. Για τα 3 πλοία που βρήκα δείτε τα επόμενα posts

----------


## npapad

Στο Greek Shipping Directory toy 1959 βρίσκω ένα μικρό φορτηγό του Λάτση με όνομα PIREO και μετέπειτα GEORGIOS ANTONIADIS.
Κατασκευής του 1916, 1695 gt.
Δανέζικης κατασκευής στο ναυπηγείο Helsingor Vaerft στο Elsinore μα αριθμό κατασκευής 151.
Αρχικό όνομα LILLEBORG, με δανέζικη σημαία, νηολόγιο Κοπεγχάγης και ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία την A/S D/S "Neptun".
Το 1918 η εταιρεία φαίνεται σαν A/S D/S Dannebrog.
Το 1955 περνάει στα χέρια των Hugo Pace & Sons και μετονομάζεται MARY PACE με Βρετανική σημαία και νηολόγιο Valletta (off. no 191788)
To 1956 αγοράζεται από την Cia Maritima "El Pireo" Ltda (Λάτσης) και μετονομάζεται PIREO, με νηολόγιο San Jose (Κόστα Ρίκα) και ΔΔΣ TEBP.
Το 1957 μετονομάζεται GEORGIOS ANTONIADIS με τα ίδια λοιπά στοιχεία.
Διαλύθηκε στις 30-10-1960 στο Πέραμα (Σιδηρεμπορική).
Είχα δει μια φωτογραφία του στο Shipsnostalgia αλλά δεν μπορώ να τη βρω τώρα, αν τη βρει κάποιος (ή άλλη) ας την ανεβάσει.

----------


## npapad

Στο Greek Shipping Directory του 1978 ανακάλυψα ότι εκείνη την εποχή (από το 1977 μέχρι και το 1980) ο Λάτσης είχε και 2 αδελφά δεξαμενόπλοια με σημαία Λιβερίας που δεν τα είχαμε δει μέχρι τώρα.

PETROSHIP A, νηολογίου Monrovia 5175, ΔΔΣ A8PX, κατασκευής του 1974 στο ναυπηγείο Brodogradiliste 3 Maj στη Rijeka της (τότε) Γιουγκοσλαβίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 557. Τονάζ 24953 gt και IMO 7391329. Το 1997 πωλήθηκε και μετονομάστηκε AL JAWZA STAR.
Διαλύθηκε στις 11-2-2000 (Alang).

PETROSHIP B, νηολογίου Monrovia 5272, ΔΔΣ A8TP, κατασκευής του 1975 στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο με παραπάνω με αριθμό κατασκευής 558.
Ίδιο τονάζ με παραπάνω και αριθμό IMO 7391331. Πωλήθηκε το 1997 και ονομάστηκε RAS AL ASAD STAR. Διαλύθηκε στις 12-6-2000 (Alang).

Πρέπει να ήταν κάποια αρχική συνεργασία του Λάτση με την Petroship καθώς φαίνονται στα χέρια του για ένα δύο χρόνια (τα directories αναφέρουν ότι τα "πούλησε" το 1980) και στα επόμενα directories (μετά το 1980) αναφέρεται στόλος της Petroship με περισσότερα πλοία, με άλλον όμως υπεύθυνο.

Αν έχει κάποιος περισσότερες πληροφορίες γι αυτή τη συνεργασία ή φωτογραφίες, είναι ευπρόσδεκτες !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V  AMERICA XIII - EMMA - EUROPA
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177747Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177748 faktaomfartyg
> No1 ως ΕΝGLAND       No2 ως ΕUROPA
> 
> Δανία 1964       8221 grt       2  Β&W  21.0 kts          566 επιβάτες   120 ΙΧ
> ΕΓ/ΟΓ που αγοράστηκε το 1985,μετονομάστηκε ΑΜΕRICA XIII γιά στατικό ρόλο στη Τζέντα. Το 1987 παροπλίστηκε στην Ελευσίνα,ΕΜΜΑ. Το 1988 έγινε ΕUROPA κ το 2001 έφυγε ρυμουλκούμενο γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία ως ΕUROPE αλλά βυθίστηκε κοντά στο Άντεν.
> 
> Στη Νο2 δεμένο στην Ελευσίνα μαζί με το MARIANNA VI.


america XIII.jpg 
Από το Ships Monthly.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177822 shipspotting
> Mε τη φορεσιά του Γκιγκιλίνη
> 
> Ρυμουλκό-ναυαγοσωστικό
> 7419690    Ιαπωνία 1975    606 grt      2 Fuji 5200 hp   13.5 kts
> Aγοράστηκε το 1976 PETROLA'S SEAMASTER 20, το 1987 ΗΕLLAS κ το 2003 πουλήθηκε στον Γκιγκιλίνη.


Α)Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ Ρ)Κ.jpgnavsource

Kαιρό έχει να κινηθεί το θέμα . Το καράβι όπως κ άλλα Ρ/Κ του Λάτση,είναι ελάχιστα φωτογραφημένο με αυτό το όνομα.
Εδώ Μάρτιο 1977 έχει παραλάβει το Α/Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ από το Σηάττλ γιά να το φέρει στον Ναύσταθμο Κρήτης.
Η ρυμούλκηση ήταν προσφορά του Λάτση.

----------


## npapad

Στον LR 1989-90 ανακάλυψα και 2 μικρά ρυμουλκά/καβοδετικά της ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ (σαν κι αυτά που δουλεύουν στο λιμανάκι της Ελευσίνας) τα οποία δεν ήξερα ως τώρα.

*AFRODITI I (IMO 8710235)* και *AFRODITI II (IMO 8710223)*

Και τα δύο με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά :

Built 1987 (Van Der Giessen Scheepswerf B.V. - Hardinxveld -Giessendam).
Yard No : 2237 (AFRODITI I), 2230 (AFRODITI II).
11 gt, 11,21 m X 3,89 m X 1,701 m
Engine : Oil 4SA each 4 cyl. 167 BHP (Caterpillar - Peoria, Illinois).
Owner : Petrola International S.A.
Type : "M Mooring Launch" (Protected waters service from the port of Eleusis)

Τα ανέβασα στο εξειδικευμένο site για ρυμουλκά tugtalk και οι φίλοι εκεί μου απάντησαν τα εξής :

Both are shown asmooring vessels and "No longer meets IHSF Criteria" on SeaWeb since 1998
Last operating/manager shown as Bilinder Marine

Both are shown as Keel laid May 1985
Launch as November 1985
Delivery as 14th September 1987 which would imply not ordered  by owner but stock hull purchased about 2 years after launch.

*M.sv. AFRODITI I * *            IMO: 8710235                 1987-????* 
Bouwjaar: 1987. Te water: 22-06-1987. Werf: Casco: J. van der Giessen, Hardinxveld-Giessendam, compl.  Damen Shipyards B.V., Gorinchem, yn.  2237. Ontwerp Type: Damen PushyCat 1100.
LoaxLllxbxhxdg.: 11,21 x 9,83 x 3,51 x 2,01 x 1,70 meter, Registerton: 11 BRT 3 NRT
Machine: 1x 4 cyl. Caterpillar, type 3304B-DI-T uit 1987. Vermogen: 167 bhp..
Trekkracht: 1,9 ton. Snelheid: 8,2 Mijl.
00-09-1987 AFRODITI I, Petrola Engineering International SA, Piraeus. In beheer bij: Bilinder Marine Corporation SA., Piraeus.
1995 still present, no further details known..


*M.sv. AFRODITI II* *            IMO: 8710223                 1987-????* 
Bouwjaar: 1987. Te water: 22-06-1987. Werf: Casco: J. van der Giessen, Hardinxveld-Giessendam, compl. Damen Shipyards B.V., Gorinchem., yn.  2230. Ontwerp Type: Damen PushyCat 1100.
LoaxLllxbxhxdg.: 11,21 x 9,83 x 3,51 x 2,01 x 1,70 meter, Registerton: 11BRT 3NRT
Machine: 1x 4 cyl. Caterpillar, type 3304B-DI-T uit 1987. Inbouw: 1987. Vermogen: 167 apk. = 123 kW..
Trekkracht: 1,9 ton. Snelheid: 8,2 Mijl.
00-09-1987 AFRODITI II, Petrola Engineering International SA, Piraeus. In beheer bij: Bilinder Marine Corporation SA., Piraeus.
1995 present, no further details found.

Ο τύπος Pushy Cat 1100 που αναφέρεται είναι αυτός εδώ :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYiGDYt19vQ
και εδώ :
http://patrullerasargentinas.blogspo...100-de-la.html

Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα γι΄αυτά ? Υπάρχει πουθενά φωτογραφία τους ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο τεύχος Νοεμβρίου του Ships Monthly έχει ενδιαφέρον άρθρο κ φωτό γιά τις δραστηριότητες του Λάτση με έμφαση στα επιβατηγά.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο Λάτσης είχε και μερικά μεγάλα ρυμουλκά. Eίχαν  ναυπηγηθεί ως ρυμουλκά διάσωσης (ATR) του αμερικάνικου ΠΝ και όταν  ολοκληρώθηκαν χαρακτηρίστηκαν ωκεανοπόρα ρυμουλκά (ΑΤΑ). Όταν τα πήρε ο  Λάτσης το 1976 για όνομα τους έδωσε από έναν αριθμό... Όπως και με τα  φορτηγά, έλειπε λίγο φαντασία στα ονόματα!
> 
> ΟΝΟΜΑ
> ΠΡΩΗΝ
> NAYΠ
> ΑΓΟΡΑ
> ΠΩΛΗΣΗ
> 
> 16
> ...





> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177865 photoships
> Mε το ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 131,από τα Α/Γ που είχε πάρει ο όμιλος
> 
> 5118826     Ναυπήγηση 1952     719 grt
> 
> Aπό φαντασία στα ονόματα; Kάτι σαν Σπανόπουλος αλλά στο χειρότερο!





> Για να βοηθήσω και εγώ στο θέμα έφτιαξα (με πολύ ψάξιμο και αντιπαραβολές, καθώς και με μια βοήθεια από τον φίλο Ellinis σε δυο πλοία) μία λίστα με τα ρυμουλκά του Λάτση. Είχαν νούμερα γραμμένα με γράμματα (ΕΝΑ, ΔΥΟ... ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ) και ήταν συνολικά 32 μια και τα νούμερο ΕΝΑ και ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ εμφανίζονται δύο φορές. Επίσης ανέβασα μαζί την σειρά ρυμουλκών RABIGH που είχε στη Τζέντα της Σαουδικής Αραβίας, καθώς και ενα ρυμουλκό PETROLA 29 που φαίνεται στα Greek Shipping Directories με σημαία Παναμά. Στα ρυμουλκά RABIGH άλλαζε σημαίες και ονόματα οπότε τα έκανα 3 πακέτα με χρονολογική σειρά. Θα ακολουθήσει και δεύτερη λίστα με τα νεότερα ρυμουλκά (μετά το 1990 και έως το 1998)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177928


Φωτογραφίες των ρυμουλκών του Λάτση ΤΡΙΑ, ΕΝΝΕΑ και του ΕΙΚΟΣΙΕΝΑ στα διαλυτήρια της Αλιάγα

3.jpg9.jpg21.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφίες των ρυμουλκών του Λάτση ΤΡΙΑ, ΕΝΝΕΑ και του ΕΙΚΟΣΙΕΝΑ στα διαλυτήρια της Αλιάγα
> 
> 21.jpg


Το ΕΙΚΟΣΙΕΝΑ είναι πρώην αμερικάνικο του Β' ΠΠ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> HENRIETTE II EX PARAGGI IMO 7213228 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1972 στο MONFALCONE ITALY GR 126139 DW 253229 TONS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177988 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177989 shipspotting


1 GMT 34000 HP   16.5 Kn
Διάλυση Πακιστάν 8/1994.

----------


## npapad

Το ρυμουλκό ΤΡΙΑ σε φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
tria.jpg

----------

